# Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?



## rhyn2012 (17. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen. #h

Bin neu hier weil ich gerade angefangen habe zu Feedern.
Bisher nur Grund auf Aal und posenangeln gemacht.

Ich frage mich, tue ich mich nur schwer oder wieso bekomme ich von gefühlten 20 Bissen nur 2-3 fische an den Haken?

Im Fliesgewässer aber auch heute im See. Die Beißen und ich schlage an, aber ewig nur ausgelutschte Maden #q

Sie beißen sehr spät erst kurz vor der Dämmerung ma besten, kanns einfach an der Jahreszeit liegen?

Denn so wie man es in Videos sieht, das die Spitze richtig schön Krum ist, passiert noch nicht, zumindest bei mir nicht.

Ich angel mit der Schlaufenmontage an einer 30er Monoschnur. habe schon versucht das Vorfach kürzer oder länger, Haken kleiner und größer alles zwischen 10 und 18 probiert.

Was mache ich falsch? Ich meine angeblich solls ja eine einfach Art zu angeln sein 
Mit der Pose komm ich viel besser zurecht, aber es reizt mich einfach mal was neues zu probieren.

Freue mich aufg eure Antworten :m


----------



## Matthias_R (17. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

Manchmal ist es eben so.Ich hatte die letzten Tage auch sehr viele Fehlbisse, sowohl beim Feedern als auch beim Gummifisch-Zuppeln. kommen auch wieder Tage, so die Jungs (und Mädels) sich die Köder voll reinpfeffern. 
Ist vielleicht auch so, daß die, die da an den Maden rumnuckeln, Du lieber gar nicht haben möchtest. Ich hatte letztens z.B. bei  Feedern Ukels! In der Silokanal-Fahrrinne!

Und  dann gab´s die wenigstens mittelprächtigen 40-cm-Brassen, da hat man den Biß kaum wahrgenommen...

Einfach weitermachen, das wird schon, spätestens, wenn das Wasser noch etwas wärmer wird.


----------



## spezi.aale (17. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*



rhyn2012 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. #h
> 
> Bin neu hier weil ich gerade angefangen habe zu Feedern.
> Bisher nur Grund auf Aal und posenangeln gemacht.
> ...




Hay,

das hört sich schon fast nach mir an. 
da kommen mehrere Faktoren ins spiel, falsch machen beim angeln kann man "Nichts".
ist der see klar oder eher trüb, woher bist du(Temperatur bedingte laich fassen), welcher fluss?

Grüße


----------



## N0body (17. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

Hey rhyn2012,

also das mit den Bissen, die du nicht bekommst kann wirklich an den vorsichtigen Bissen liegen. 

Ich ziehe bei vorsichtigen Bissen meist eine Made auf den Schenkel des Hakens und eine lasse ich runterhängen.
Somit ist der Haken nicht so voll und die Fische nehmen den Köder besser.

Was auch helfen kann ist ein Dip, welcher die Fische zu agressiveren Bisschen bringen kann.

Auf welche Entfernung fischt du denn mit der Feederrute? Du sagst du benutzt 30er Mono... ich unterstelle dir jetzt mal, das du weißt, wieso du so grob fischt. 

Ich kann dir nur eine geflochtene Schnur empfehlen! Ne schöne dünne von Balzer zB. Kostet nicht die Welt aber es ist wirklich ein himmelweiter unterschied, was die Bissausbeute bzw die Bisse, die man sieht, angeht.

Bei mir am Kanal hatte ich immer das Problem, dass ich die feinen Grundelbisse trotz weicher spitze nicht direkt gesehen habe. Mit der geflochtenen ist der Kontakt zum Haken so direkt, dass ich selbst bei kleinste Grundeln von 4-5 cm ohne Probleme den Biss direkt sehe und somit auch direkt reagieren kann.

Die Mono hat evtl einfach eine zu starke Dehnung, sodass die Aufnahme des Köders dir garnicht angezeigt wird und du den Biss erst realisierst, wenn der Fisch den ersten Widerstand merkt und loslässt.

Bei der geflochtenen ist es jedoch sinnvoll ein paar Meter Schlagschnur vorzuschalten. Bei mir haben 1-2 Meter bislang auch für kleine Karpfen gereicht.

Der letzte Tipp: Nimm, falls du bislang mit günstigen Haken gefischt hast, wirklich mal die teuren aber sehr guten Gamakatzu-Haken. Sehr fein und sehr scharf! Einfach klasse die Haken! Die haben mir bei genau dem von dir beschriebenen Problem auch schon geholfen. Die Haken der Mittelklasse haben versagt und die teuren haben Fisch gebracht.

Beste Grüße

Dennis


----------



## rhyn2012 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

Hey, danke für die Antworten.

 Ich fische in der aller, deshalb die 30er Mono.
 Weil dort benötige ich 160-180 Gramm Futterkörbe an meiner Heavy Feeder.

 Die Fehlbisse hatte ich vorhin in ca. 30 Meter Entfernung mit einer 2 OZ Spitze.
 Generell beträgt meine Angelweite meist um die 30 Meter.


 Komme aus Niedersachsen nähe Walsrode. Sind derzeit zwischen 12 und 17 Grad die Tage immer.

 Den Tip mit den Haken werde ich nächste Woche mal probieren. :vik:

 Ok,also habe nicht nur ich derzeit diese "Fehlbisse" |wavey:


 MFG Jürgen aka Rhyn


----------



## Ostwind Junior (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

Hatte vor ner Woche das selbe Problem am Rhein, die Bisse nicht mitbekommen und Maden ständig ausgelutscht oder ganz vom Haken verschwunden. Hab dann mal ein 14er Haken von Gamakatzu drauf gemacht, und siehe da zb. 3 kleine Rotaugen ließen sich überlisten, aber selbst die haben so zaghaft gebissen, dass man hätte meinen können, es wäre der Wind gewesen. 
Und mit ner geflochtenen kannst auch 160g Futterkörbe werfen  aktuell fische ich auch noch Mono, weil bei meiner Feeder der Schlagschnurknoten nicht durch die Spitze passt. Billige Feederrute  aber zum Geburtstag gibts ne neue.


----------



## Riesenangler (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

Das mit der Geflochtenen ist aber auch eine Glaubenssache. Ich komme mit Geflecht beim Feedern überhaupt nicht zurecht. Ich fische eine 25er Mono. Dafür sind die Gewichte nicht ganz so fett wie bei dir.


----------



## rhyn2012 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

ja ich muss mal sehen ob ich damit zurecht komme


----------



## maniana (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*



rhyn2012 schrieb:


> Die Beißen und ich schlage an, aber ewig nur ausgelutschte Maden



da Du jetzt nicht schreibst wieviele Maden Du anköderst, versuche mal nur eine Made an den Haken zu hängen, und den Haken der Größe darauf abzustimmen. Sprich den Haken so klein wie möglich wählen.

Und, nicht daß Du etwa Bienenmaden anköderst, nimm normale Maden


----------



## mlkzander (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

ich schlage gar nicht an beim feedern und habe kaum fehlbisse

seit jahren benutze ich nur noch kleine circle hooks in verschiedenen grössen 
mit einer bis 10 maden.........

ps: mono oder geflecht ist keine glaubensfrage, sondern eher eine wo und wie fische ich frage

ich fische aber trotzdem nur noch mit geflecht und feedeergum, da erübrigt sich auch die schlagschnur


----------



## Andal (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

Wann immer es möglich ist (Uferbewuchs...), setzte den Anhieb seitlich nach hinten. So kommt der Zug viel direkter beim Haken an und wird nicht durch den zwangsläufig entstehenden Schnurbogen gebremst, wenn man nach oben anschlägt.

Geflochtene ist für mich beim Feedern gar kein Thema. Die angeblichen Vorteile überwiegen mir nicht die tatsächlichen Nachteile.


----------



## Grizzl (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

ich würde evtl zu einem leichteren Futterkorb sowie mal zu einem neuen Haken raten. 
Mal versucht  Pinkies an den Haken zu tun? 

Meine 5 F-Regeln (vor 5 Sek. selber ausgedacht und alle Rechte liegen erst einmal bei mir |bla

Form Farbe Firma Futter Futterkorb Feeder-Regeln


----------



## rhyn2012 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

ok ich wird es gleich mal mit einem 18 oder 20er haken und einer made testen.

 also welche art von maden ich habe, weis ich garnicht. hab einfach maden gekauft und die sehen aus wie immer 

 hatte 2 maden und einen caster drauf gehabt. also gestern wo ich nix bekommen hatte 

 mal sehen ob ich heute erfolg habe. gestern konnt ich durch den uferbewachs nur nach schräg oben anhauen. sass in einem ziemlich kleinen loch


----------



## feederbrassen (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

Moin,gebe ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu :q

Ausgelutschte Maden , du siehst den Biß und bekommst sie nicht? 
Hast versucht das Vorfach zu kürzen und kleinere Haken verwendet und bekommst sie immer noch nicht ? |rolleyes

Soweit bist du ja schon richtig vorgegangen #6

Ich denke auch das dein eigentliches Problem dein Anschlag ist.
Andal hat ja schon beschrieben wie es geht.
Nicht nach oben  sondern zur Seite  ,gegen die Fluchtrichtung 
anschlagen ,dann sollten sie hängen.

Ergänzend : Kleinere Haken als 16 er fische ich nie und manchmal auch nur eine Made draufziehen.
Was die Schnüre angeht,ich fische durchweg Mono ,Geflecht braucht keiner ,die heutigen Monoschnüre für das Feedern haben nahezu 0 Dehnung ,wozu dann noch Geflecht.#d


----------



## rhyn2012 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

ja hakengrößen habe ich verschiedene probiert.

aber wenn ich doch die angel im winkel ablege, damit ich die bisse sehe, woher soll ich dann erkennen in welche Richtung der fisch abzieht ? weil sie zuckt einfach nur die spitze, dann haue ich an und leer. es ist für mich nicht erkenntlich in welche Richtung der fisch zieht? 

 eben weil er nicht richtig weg zieht, wie es die traumhaften bisse sind. sondern nur kurze zuckler...


----------



## Stefan 07 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

Hallo,

wenn man die Bisse sieht,aber nicht bekommt muss das Vorfach verlängert werden. Kann ruhig 1 Meter lang sein.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## feederbrassen (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

Hört sich sehr nach Kleinfisch an .
Vorfachlänge bis 1,50m schafft da Abhilfe siehe vorherigen Post.

Wenn die Spitze nach vorne geht schwimmt der Fisch von dir weg ,wird die Spitze gerade kommt er auf dich zu .
Der Fisch hebt dann die ganze Montage samt Futterkorb an.

Deiner Beschreibung nach Tippe ich auf kleine Rotaugen . 
Typisch ist dieses kurze ruckartige ziehen.

Ich lege die Rute immer in etwa 45° Winkel zum Futterkorb 
ab .
Beim Anschlag ziehe ich die Rute seitlich in diesem Winkel nach hinten durch.
Ich hoffe das ist verständlich ausgedrückt.;+


----------



## Stefan 07 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

Also, ich habs verstanden. Mache es genauso.


----------



## Darket (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

Ging mir auch schon ein paar mal so. Habe mir dann in diesen Situationen angewöhnt gar nicht anzuschlagen und zu warten, bis der Fisch sich gegen den Widerstand der Spitze selbst hakt. Hat dann auch ganz gut geklappt und meistens hatte ich die dann zuverlässiger am Haken. An anderen Gewässern dagegen klappt das Anschlagen sehr viel besser.


----------



## rhyn2012 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

jau danke euch, so wird ich es morgen probieren. geht zwar in die weser, aber werds genau so machen.

 lieben gruß


----------



## feederbrassen (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

Im Fließwasser ist das etwas anders mit dem Anschlagen.
Da nehme ich die Rute einfach nur zügig auf ,da die Fische im schnell fließendem Wasser den Köder anders aufnehmen müssen und sich meist eh durch das Gewicht des schweren Futterkorbes selbst haken.


----------



## rhyn2012 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

hm schön währe das gewesen, hab oft inner aller gefischt letzte woche, und auch dort bisse versaut.
 die aller fließt noch etwas stärker als die weser.

 also nur nach oben heben die angel ja? gut versuch ich das


----------



## feederbrassen (19. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich lege die Rute immer in etwa 45° Winkel zum Futterkorb
> ab .
> Beim Anschlag ziehe ich die Rute seitlich in diesem Winkel nach hinten durch.
> .;+


*Hier stehts.*



rhyn2012 schrieb:


> hm schön währe das gewesen, hab oft inner aller gefischt letzte woche, und auch dort bisse versaut.
> die aller fließt noch etwas stärker als die weser.
> 
> also nur nach oben heben die angel ja? gut versuch ich das


*Wenn du die Rute hoch gestellt hast um Strömungsdruck wegzunehemen* *,anstatt sie waagerecht abzulegen ,zügig hochziehen ,ja.*


----------



## rhyn2012 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

hat super geklappt.
 hatte leider nur einen Biss heute, und diesen aber auch verwandelt.
 es reichte für einen 50 cm Aland.

 Also Rute einfach hoch und er war am haken


----------



## feederbrassen (19. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

#6 Na geht doch. 
Danke für deine Rückmeldung.


----------



## Darket (19. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

Sehr schön, petri!


----------



## rhyn2012 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

Gerne, Petri Dank


----------



## Stefan 07 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

Hehe :vik:


----------



## rhyn2012 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

habe mir nun mal die Kamakatzu Haken geholt, und naja was soll ich sagen; 8 von 10 Bisse auch verwandelt.

 Tolle Haken, kombiniert mit dem Seiten Anhieb im See einfach nur super


----------



## feederbrassen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*



rhyn2012 schrieb:


> Tolle Haken,



Aber nicht alle Formen :m
Gibt da eine Form die zum aufbiegen neigt.
Ansonsten sind die anderen ,top Haken.

Edit : Link http://www.angelmeile.com/Gamakatsu-Haken-1810B

Der ist nix für Brassen ab 7 Pfund+


----------



## rhyn2012 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

oh mist den hab ich bloß in größe 14.

 ja die musste ich ab und an immer zurück biegen


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Aber nicht alle Formen :m
> Gibt da eine Form die zum aufbiegen neigt.
> Ansonsten sind die anderen ,top Haken.
> 
> ...


 
 feederbrassen :

 Dein Link überrascht mich, ehrlich gesagt... |bigeyes
 Bindest Du nicht selber ;+;+;+


----------



## feederbrassen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> feederbrassen :
> 
> Dein Link überrascht mich, ehrlich gesagt... |bigeyes
> Bindest Du nicht selber ;+;+;+



Ja klar ,ich binde meine Vorfächer alle selber.
Der Link war nur für das Bild und die betreffende Hakenform.
Hab die Nummern der Hakenform ja nicht im Kopf ,deshalb mal eben Googeln.


----------



## feederbrassen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

Hier mal Größe 12 .
Der ein oder andere 1810 ner ist da auch noch drin. :q


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ja klar ,ich binde meine Vorfächer alle selber.



Danke !

Jetzt stimmt mein Weltbild wieder |wavey:

Dachte schon..... #d 

:m


----------



## feederbrassen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

 Ich traue dem Fertigkram nicht,das ist der Hauptgrund. Zudem binde ich Kombinationen die man so nicht fertig bekommt.#h


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Zudem binde ich Kombinationen die man so nicht fertig bekommt.#h



 So hätte ich Dich auch eingeschätzt


----------



## feederbrassen (27. April 2015)

*AW: Anschlag beim Feedern oder beißen sie nur vorsichtig?*

|bigeyes :q Danke für die Blumen |rotwerden


----------

